# Setting up dust collection.



## alarratt (Jan 30, 2019)

So the Fiance (and myself too, honestly) have had enough of the huge mess in the garage after even minor projects, so I am trying to get an inexpensive solution together. After looking around on Amazon, it seemed simple enough, so here is the plan and tools I have:


What I plan on buying:
Dust cyclone. Just a cheap amazon special.
Fittings - see below for my dilemma
Hose as needed



Tools: 

Metabo sliding compound - Has a 2.25(ish) ID fitting on the back
Delta 36-979 - 3.85" OD, 3.6" ID Fitting. This causes some issues as most of the fittings I have found are smaller ID than this, so will not fit. Do I just need to buy a rubber coupler to go between the table saw and the reducer, or is there some piece I am missing?


----------

